# Maxima engine swap



## BigPhilly32 (Nov 24, 2009)

Is there a way to shoe horn a q45 v8 into a 94 maxima?Also how hard would it be to switch a 94 maxima to rear wheel? there's enough of a tunnel for a driveshaft to the rear for rear wheel but how fab work would be neede for a rear end?


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Anything is possible with enough money. Its not so much as if it'll fit, but will the front of the cars structure be able to hold it. It would need a lot of bracing to hold up to the added weight and realignment of going to RWD.


----------

